# tortilla de patatas poco cuajada



## blablas

Buenas tardes,  Estoy traduciendo una carta de restaurante y uno de los platos es "Tortilla de patatas poco cuajada" así sin más.  ¿Alguien puede decirme cómo se traduce 'poco cuajada'?

Gracias


----------



## christelleny

"cuajado/a" se dice "set" en inglés, pero el problema es incluir "poco cuajada" (not-too-set, hardly-set, runny, soft, undercooked, etc.) en el nombre de una receta sin que suene repugnante, ni como una descripción.

Me parece que en francés, lo llaman "omelette baveuse". No muy apetitoso tampoco...

Una buena opción en inglés podría ser: *creamy potato omelette*.


----------



## EddieZumac

Una tortilla poco cuajada, con los huevos tiernos, yo siempre le llamo 'runny'.


----------



## JennyTW

Claro - esa es la traducción perfecta (o una de ellas). El problema es que eso no suena como un plato delicioso. Si le pones ese nombre, ¡es que no lo pediría nadie!


----------



## Rubns

¿Quizá "tender Spanish omelette"? Aunque quizá se aleja un poco de lo que se pretende decir en español.


----------



## EddieZumac

JennyTW said:


> Claro - esa es la traducción perfecta (o una de ellas). El problema es que eso no suena como un plato delicioso. Si le pones ese nombre, ¡es que no lo pediría nadie!


Tienes raz'on, pero asi es.


----------



## blablas

Gracias a todos!!!


----------



## EddieZumac

Thinking about it again, I like Rubns' "tender Spanish omelette".
This matches what I order in Spanish, i.e., "omelette tierna".


----------



## JennyTW

I don't know. I vote for "creamy potato omelette". I think all omelette a are tender really, even if they're "cuajadas" and Spanish omelette in BrE means one with peas, peppers, tuna or whatever you have lurking in the back of the fridge in it.


----------



## JillN

How about soft-set?

To me, "creamy" and "tender" don't really describe what's going on there. Soft-set is understandable, plus it sounds like "soft-boiled" for eggs, and people know what that means.


----------



## EddieZumac

JillN said:


> How about soft-set?
> 
> To me, "creamy" and "tender" don't really describe what's going on there. Soft-set is understandable, plus it sounds like "soft-boiled" for eggs, and people know what that means.


Yeah, I like soft-set.


----------



## horsewishr

EddieZumac said:


> Yeah, I like soft-set.


Me too!


----------



## JennyTW

EddieZumac said:


> Yeah, I like soft-set.


And me!


----------



## mijoch

Some like their omelets "loose".


----------



## aztlaniano

JennyTW said:


> Spanish omelette in BrE means one with peas, peppers, tuna or whatever you have lurking in the back of the fridge in it.


En EE. UU. un _Spanish omelette/omelet_ lleva una salsa mexicana de tomate, cebolla y pimiento picados, y normalmente contiene daditos de jamón de york y queso.

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=2432931


----------



## Elcanario

Hola
La tortilla de patatas medio cruda es un manjar . Half-underdone / half-undercooked Spanish omelette.
¿qué tal suena?
Saludos


----------



## Rubns

I'm curious, since this is for a Spanish restaurant (in Spain I guess) if an English-speaking tourist (for example from Britain) is in Spain and see "Spanish omelette" on a menu, he would think of what JennyTW described?


----------



## JennyTW

It depends on how much they know about Spanish customs I guess. The safest bet is to put "potato omelette".


----------



## aztlaniano

Elcanario said:


> La tortilla de patatas medio cruda es un manjar . Half-underdone / half-undercooked Spanish omelette.


Half-cooked, o somewhat/slightly undercooked/underdone.
Pero mejor evitar "under", o "half", para una carta.


----------



## chinesca

Efectivamente, una tortilla española no muy cuajada es mucho más agradable, pero es más difícil de manipular, por eso en la mayoría de restaurantes de mucha rotación cocinan bien los huevos
Soft-set me gusta porque suena más positivo que half/under cooked


----------



## JillN

Yes, definitely don't use "half-cooked" or "undercooked". Eggs are already bad for you and if not cooked well they can make you sick. Any English speaker reading that would be wary of ordering it. Wait, maybe that's a good thing ;-)


----------



## JudithAWJ

Eight years later: "fluffy". Conveys the light, airy texture and sounds appetising.


----------



## Reina de la Aldea

I'd go with _*potato and egg tortilla lightly set *_as in


> Scramble over medium heat until eggs are lightly set. -- Recipe for Veggie Breakfast Tacos





JudithAWJ said:


> Eight years later: "fluffy". Conveys the light, airy texture and sounds appetising.


I suppose, as opposed to tough, overcooked eggs.  I only wonder if "fluffy" isn't overdoing it


----------



## iribela

JillN said:


> How about soft-set?


This is the best description. It's appealing to people who know that the dish can sometimes be overcooked, yet doesn't leave you wondering whether it's thoroughly cooked. As has been said, eggs are known to be problematic when undercooked.


----------



## SuperScuffer

Rubns said:


> I'm curious, since this is for a Spanish restaurant (in Spain I guess) if an English-speaking tourist (for example from Britain) is in Spain and see "Spanish omelette" on a menu, he would think of what JennyTW described?


8 years later and I have to say that Spanish omelette is what most British people would think a _tortilla de patatas_ is.  Omelettes in the UK tend to be flat and pancake like, not the big fat thing that is a _tortilla de patatas_.

Now for the really big question; should it be with or without onions?  The BBC think with onions:-

Real Spanish omelette recipe


----------



## OtroLencho

Elcanario said:


> Hola
> La tortilla de patatas medio cruda es un manjar . Half-underdone / half-undercooked Spanish omelette.
> ¿qué tal suena?



Para mí, esas frases implican un defecto, algo mal hecho.


----------



## iribela

OtroLencho said:


> Para mí, esas frases implican un defecto, algo mal hecho.


Yes. Also, "half-underdone/undercooked" is unclear. If you were trying to accomplish that, the question would be half of what degree of underdone/undercooked??


----------



## Reina de la Aldea

JillN said:


> How about soft-set?


This term is used for pudding and jello.  For a Spanish tortilla, _poco cuajada _may best be translated as "creamy".


----------



## iribela

Reina de la Aldea said:


> This term is used for pudding and jello.  For a Spanish tortilla, _poco cuajada _may best be translated as "creamy".


Creamy almost makes me think I’ll have to eat it with a spoon. I could describe my Spanish tortilla as fluffy or spongy, light, etc., but they have body, they hold together. I’ve never had one that is “poco cuajada,” so maybe they are creamy… I’ll pass.


----------



## jilar

A mí me sorprendería leer en una carta ese añadido de "poco cuajada".

Eso equivale a que está poco hecha, por dentro el huevo estará en un estado líquido o semilíquido, y nunca sólido. De ahí esa cremosidad o jugosidad.

Pero eso, el nombre así en la carta, sería como si te ponen:
Filete de ternera poco hecho.

Eso no es normal, el grado de cocinado lo elige el comensal.
Si a uno le gusta un plato, el que sea; un filete,una tortilla, ... poco hecho, así lo pedirá. Y el cocinero así se lo hará.

Quizá haya tres grados típicos de cocinado:
1. Poco hecho ( en un filete soltaría algo de sangre su interior, por fuera estará cocinado)
2. En su punto ( en un filete, su interior no soltará sangre pero tampoco está completamente hecho, mantiene cierta jugosidad)
3. Bien/muy hecho (el interior del filete está completamente cocinado, la carne está seca).

En este caso el "poco cuajada" se refiere al grado 1.
Para mí eso equivale a decir que la tortilla está jugosa, el huevo no está cocinado completamente (esto es, según los prestigiosos cocineros, lo que se busca cuando se hace una tortilla francesa. Se ha puesto varias veces esta prueba a los concursantes de Masterchef, y si alguno la cocina tanto que el huevo está cuajado completamente, les resta puntos).

Pero eso solo se refiere al ideal del  cocinero. Al final el cliente manda y hay gente que no es capaz de comer una si nota que el.huevo no está bien cuajado/hecho. Mi hermano por ejemplo. En cambio yo la prefiero poco hecha, con esa jugosidad o textura cremosa que le da el huevo cuando queda algo líquido, pero no crudo del todo, ojo.

Menos mal que no pusieron:
Tortilla al gusto de Rocky.

En la película Cobra creo que hace lo mismo Stallone, toma los huevos crudos directamente.
A lo Sylvester Stallone: Huevos Rocky - hotsweethome


----------



## elroy

I suggest: _*over-easy *Spanish omelette _


----------



## Bevj

elroy said:


> I suggest: _*over-easy *Spanish omelette _


This would not be understood in BrE.
I'd say 'lightly set'.


----------



## elroy

What do you call eggs over easy in Britain?


----------



## Bevj

I don't even know what that means, but it's off topic


----------



## elroy

I asked because I thought maybe the British term (if one exists) might work to translate “poco cuajada” in this context.  

Eggs over easy are eggs that have been fried and then flipped over briefly, so that the yolk is still runny (hence “easy”).  (“over hard” would mean the yolk is left to harden, and “over medium” is somewhere in between.)

So “eggs over easy” is the same idea as the “tortilla poco cuajada,” just applied to fried eggs as opposed to omelettes, which is why I suggested “over-easy Spanish omelette.”


----------



## Hulalessar

Most of the suggestions for a translation of "Tortilla de patatas poco cuajada" do not sound very appetising. My suggestion would be "moist Spanish omelette".


----------



## elroy

Oh, no! That’s the worst-sounding word ever!   Speaking of unappetizing… 🤢

“over easy” is a standard, neutral culinary term in the US.  It doesn’t sound unappetizing in the least.


----------



## SuperScuffer

Hulalessar said:


> Most of the suggestions for a translation of "Tortilla de patatas poco cuajada" do not sound very appetising. My suggestion would be "moist Spanish omelette".


Lol.  I think we've already had the best suggestion which is "soft-set":

"Soft-set Spanish Omelette"

As over easy means nothing in BrE and soft-set came from a US English speaker in this thread, it sounds like a good compromise.


----------



## elroy

I’ve never heard “soft-set,” personally.  Is it familiar to British speakers?


----------



## jilar

Por si ayudan unas imágenes.
Arriba, un ejemplo de una poco hecha/cuajada. El huevo está medio cocinado, ni está cuajado ni crudo, y no se derrama en el plato.

Y ahora una donde todo su interior está hecho o cuajado.





Y esta última que pongo abajo, en mi opinión, está demasiado poco hecha, el huevo cae o chorrea, así que prácticamente está crudo.


----------



## elroy

Nice pictures!

For comparison:





(To be clear, in sharing this image I am in no way intending to suggest that measly fried eggs can come anywhere near rivaling _tortillas españolas_! I’m only comparing them in terms of the texture of the eggs, to lend support to my suggestion of “over easy”!)


----------



## Hulalessar

"Over easy" sounds too much like "no better than one should be".

"Moist" suggests a compromise between too wet and too dry.


----------



## elroy

Hulalessar said:


> "Over easy" sounds too much like "no better than one should be".


I don’t follow, but it’s an established culinary term in the US, as I said.



Hulalessar said:


> "Moist" suggests a compromise between too wet and too dry.


🤢


----------



## Hulalessar

elroy said:


> I don’t follow, but it’s an established culinary term in the US, as I said.


"Easy" = "promiscuous".

"Moist" = "not dried out"


----------



## Reina de la Aldea

iribela said:


> I’ll pass.


Haha.  I wish!  But beggars can't be choosers.  My husband, who lived in Spain during college and who does all the cooking, likes and makes his Spanish tortilla "creamy" (= "runny").  It runs right down your chin 🤮😋


----------



## Mister Draken

En caso de que sea de utilidad, hay un hilo en el foro Solo español:

Tortilla de papa babé o babeé

Muchos términos de la culinaria son franceses, en Argentina se usa _baveuse_ (pero se pronuncia babé).


----------



## Lyrica_Soundbite

Mi intento: Soft and runny Spanish potato omelette.


----------



## swift

“Runny” no suena nada apetecible en inglés.


Mister Draken said:


> Muchos términos de la culinaria son franceses, en Argentina se usa _baveuse_


👍🏻 Y se ve que el concepto no es tan fácil de traducir con un solo adjetivo: French to English - omelette baveuse.


----------



## Reina de la Aldea

elroy said:


> I suggest: _*over-easy *Spanish omelette _


The trouble is that "over easy" is already taken as a term to describe the runny texture of the yolk of fried eggs.


Mister Draken said:


> baveuse


I've seen this term on menus!  Omelette baveuse:


> I'm a native English speaker who does not speak French but I cook and read about cooking a lot, and my understanding has long been that an omelette baveuse is an omelette just set.


Unfortunately, there's no good translation of _baveuse _in the Fr-Sp dictionary, so it's hard to know if _baveuse _is a good translation of _poco cuajada._

Another possibility is _*an omelet just set*_, as mentioned in the quote above. @iribela, now do you pass?


----------



## Mister Draken

Reina de la Aldea said:


> The trouble is that "over easy" is already taken as a term to describe the runny texture of the yolk of fried eggs.
> 
> I've seen this term on menus!  Omelette baveuse:
> 
> Unfortunately, there's no good translation of _baveuse _in the Fr-Sp dictionary, so it's hard to know if _baveuse _is a good translation of _poco cuajada._


 Have a look at Fr-Eng:

baveuse - traduction - Dictionnaire Français-Anglais WordReference.com


----------



## iribela

Reina de la Aldea said:


> The trouble is that "over easy" is already taken as a term to describe the runny texture of the yolk of fried eggs.
> 
> 
> Another possibility is _*an omelet just set*_, as mentioned in the quote above. @iribela, now do you pass?


Will egg be running down my chin? 😆
At the end of the day, as helpful as a description such as “poco cuajada” can be on a menu, if I see something I’m not sure about, I’ll ask. And we’re talking about eggs here. 
Beside over-easy, you can ask for your eggs sunny side up. The yolk will be nice and runny too. And while this won’t work for Spanish tortilla, it shows the range of descriptions to be familiar with when dealing with eggs!


----------



## Reina de la Aldea

I see, thank you, Mr D 


*omelette baveuse* _nf_(omelette bien fouettée) (_UK_)fluffy omelette _n_  (_US_)fluffy omelet _n_

This coincides with @JudithAWJ's suggestion.  A fluffy omelet is one with a lot of air whipped into it in the process of scrambling.  The addition of a small amount of water or milk helps that along.  But the eggs for Spanish tortillas are barely scrambled, and no fluid is added to them.  In my experience, the result is never airy.  If not creamy, it's dense, sometimes rubbery 😝


----------



## Mister Draken

1) Fluffy and also 2) runny. Maybe there is some inconsistency in the dictionary.



*baveux* _adj_(encore souple) (_cookery_)*runny* _adj_Les meilleurs omelettes sont celles baveuses.The best omelettes are runny ones.


----------



## Bevj

Mister Draken said:


> 1) Fluffy and also 2) runny. Maybe there is some inconsistency in the dictionary.
> 
> 
> 
> *baveux* _adj_(encore souple) (_cookery_)*runny* _adj_Les meilleurs omelettes sont celles baveuses.The best omelettes are runny ones.


Undoubtedly referring to a French omelette, which is quite different in texture from a _Spanish_ omelette, which is the topic of this thread.


----------



## elroy

Hulalessar said:


> "Easy" = "promiscuous".
> 
> "Moist" = "not dried out"


Are you reading my posts?

For the third time now, “over easy” is an established, neutral culinary term in the US. No US English speaker associates the phrase with the “promiscuous” meaning.  

Your word, on the other hand, is a horrible one that many people hate.  It’s ironic that you are criticizing “over easy” for sounding unappetizing while suggesting one of the most revolting-sounding words ever.

why hate word moist - Google Search



Reina de la Aldea said:


> The trouble is that "over easy" is already taken as a term to describe the runny texture of the yolk of fried eggs.


Isn’t it also the yolk that’s runny in this case?


----------



## SuperScuffer

elroy said:


> I’ve never heard “soft-set,” personally.  Is it familiar to British speakers?


Its a descriptive and certainly more understandable than "over-easy" which is meaningless in British English.  As "soft-set" was proposed by a US English speaker it would seem to be understandable to a US English speaker also.  The original question was posed by a member of the forum based in Spain - so if they were looking for a translation to go on their menu in Spain, its pointless using a term that only Americans would understand, hence soft-set, or some of the other suggestions such as "soft and runny" would be the best options.

I actually think I would probably write it with a description in brackets, eg:-

"Spanish Omelette 'poco cuajada' (soft potato omelette)"


----------



## elroy

SuperScuffer said:


> it would seem to be understandable to a US English speaker also.


As I said, I wasn't familiar with it, and I don't think it would be understood by all US English speakers.



SuperScuffer said:


> if they were looking for a translation to go on their menu in Spain, its pointless using a term that only Americans would understand, hence soft-set, or some of the other suggestions such as "soft and runny" would be the best options.


I agree that we need to take the target audience into account, and if this is intended for an international audience, then a US-only term should not be used.  Nevertheless, as I said above, I have my doubts about how universally understood "soft-set" would be. I definitely wouldn't use "soft and runny," for palatability reasons:


swift said:


> “Runny” no suena nada apetecible en inglés.





SuperScuffer said:


> I actually think I would probably write it with a description in brackets, eg:-
> 
> "Spanish Omelette 'poco cuajada' (soft potato omelette)"


Whether or not any or all of the original Spanish is maintained, we definitely need a description in English.  I don't think "soft" is specific enough.

Maybe "lightly cooked"? 🤔


----------



## jilar

elroy said:


> "lightly cooked"?


Sí. Yo lo entendería igual.
Poco cuajada=poco hecha

Asumiendo que se refiere al interior de la tortilla, la parte que no está en contacto con la sartén, ya que en esta última sí estará cuajado el huevo.
Si no es así la tortilla se desmorona y más que una tortilla parecería que te sirven lo que alguien devolvió (expulsó por la boca tras comerlo).


Pero, repito, ese añadido, poco cuajada, es inusual verlo en una carta.
¿Qué pasa si al comensal le gusta la tortilla bien hecha, es decir, que el huevo esté bien cuajado?
¿No es capaz el cocinero de hacerla así?
Si no es capaz tendría que cambiar de trabajo.

Lo normal es presentarla sin más como "Tortilla española". Sin más. Si ese local considera que "es mejor tortilla" una que esté jugosa y, por lo tanto, poco cuajada, y entonces tienen por costumbre servirla así, poco hecha, pues que lo hagan.
Pero si una vez la tiene en el plato el cliente y a él no le gusta tan poco hecha, pedirá que se la hagan/cocinen más. Y el cocinero tendrá que darle una solución.

Puede ser que lo anotaran en la carta de ese modo para que el cliente, desde el primer momento, sepa cómo la sirven de forma general en ese local. Y así, si a ti te gusta muy cuajada, se lo indiques al camarero. De este modo no hay sorpresas, ni para el cliente ni para el cocinero.


----------



## horsewishr

I just wanted to add a clarification of “over easy.”  

The term means that the egg is cooked on one side and then flipped over and *briefly* cooked on the other side.  If this is how a soft-set tortilla is prepared, over easy is a good translation. But if it’s prepared some other way, over easy doesn’t work.  

Personally, I think soft-set is the best suggestion.


----------



## elroy

Well, since "over easy" is not used in all varieties of English*, it shouldn't be used regardless if the audience includes readers who don't know the term. 

*It seems to be specific to US English, or at least North American English (I don't know if it's used in Canada).


----------



## JudithAWJ

elroy said:


> Well, since "over easy" is not used in all varieties of English*, it shouldn't be used regardless if the audience includes readers who don't know the term.
> 
> *It seems to be specific to US English, or at least North American English (I don't know if it's used in Canada).


Haha, eight years later and still tossing this term back and forth. Sorry, but to British ears 'over easy' just doesn't work. 'Moist' and 'juicy' also spring to my mind, but I'm still happy with 'fluffy' as a reasonably accurate way to describe these delicious omelettes.🙂


----------



## jilar

horsewishr said:


> and *briefly* cooked on the other side


No. La tortilla se hace/cocina normalmente el mismo tiempo por ambos lados.
La única diferencia de tiempo entre ambas caras podría ser que la que inicialmente queda encima (la que ve el cocinero mientras hace la primera cara) cuando se le da la vuelta y se cocina esa cara, probablemente no necesita tanto tiempo como la primera, sobre todo si quieres obtener una tortilla jugosa/cremosa o poco hecha/cuajada.
¿Por qué? Porque mientras se hizo la primera cara algo de calor llega y "cocina" de algún modo la parte superior - pierde una cierta cantidad de agua el huevo- y eso hace que ya no necesite tanto tiempo para hacerse la segunda cara como la primera.
Pero en todo esto hay varios factores que intervienen, uno de ellos a destacar sería el grosor de la tortilla.

Evidentemente cada cocinero tiene sus propios métodos.

Lo que explicas se hace con los huevos, y te cito, es por hacerlos a la plancha y para conseguir que toda la clara se cocine.
Sucede que si al echar el huevo este queda compacto y no se extiende mucho, al tener mayor grosor así, se necesitaría más tiempo de cocinado por ese primer lado para que se cocine la clara que queda en la parte superior. Pero si se hace eso, más tiempo cocinándose por el primer lado, podrías quemar ese lado o dejarlo demasiado seco/tostado. Es por esto que se le da la vuelta y se cocina por la segunda cara apenas unos segundos.

Esto en las casas españolas no se suele hacer así.  Me explico, en España los huevos fritos se echan en abundante aceite, como un dedo - su grosor- o así de aceite, y mientras cocinas el lado inferior vas echando el aceite caliente de la sartén sobre el lado superior.
No hay ninguna vuelta. Se hace todo de una vez. En cuanto alcanzas el punto deseado, lo sacas... y te lo comes.


----------



## franzjekill

OtroLencho said:


> Para mí, esas frases implican un defecto, algo mal hecho.


A mis oídos, "poco cuajada" no resulta precisamente atractivo tampoco. Me suena a defecto. La "perfección", aunque es subjetiva, se alcanza en un punto intermedio, y ese "poco" me da la idea de que le faltó cocción. "Cremosa", aunque menos preciso, suena más apetitoso y es como acostumbro llamarla.


----------



## Bevj

Totalmente de acuerdo con jilar.
Y tampoco creo que una tortilla de patatas sea _fluffy_.  'Moist', 'runny' y 'juicy' sinceramente suenan poco atractivos.
La mejor opción para mi es 'lightly cooked'.


----------



## iribela

Estoy de acuerdo con quienes han dicho que 'poco cuajada' no es una expresión que te invite a comer algo. Hablando de cocina, _set _es el témino que se emplea para indicar que una sustancia líquida, como el huevo, se ha solidificado. Entiendo que se refiere a que ha alcanzado su punto de cocción óptimo. Si al preparar esta tortilla (poco cuajada) se detiene la cocción antes de que el huevo esté _set _(punto sólido), la tortilla estaría, tal vez, _lightly set_.


----------



## elroy

I’ve never heard the word “set” used to refer to eggs.  As correct as it may be, this is a menu and we need to use terminology that average diners will understand.  There are tons of culinary terms that don’t mean anything to everyday people.  If I saw an egg dish described on a menu as “soft-set” or “lightly set,” I’d have no idea what that meant.  “lightly cooked,” on the other hand, is clear to anyone.

(Fun fact: “set” is the English word with the most definitions. )


----------



## iribela

elroy said:


> I’ve never heard the word “set” used to refer to eggs.  As correct as it may be, this is a menu and we need to use terminology that average diners will understand.  There are tons of culinary terms that don’t mean anything to everyday people.  If I saw an egg dish described on a menu as “soft-set” or “lightly set,” I’d have no idea what that meant.  “lightly cooked,” on the other hand, is clear to anyone.


Really? I'm sure if you look up recipes containing eggs, even a Spanish tortilla, you'll probably see a reference to the degree of doneness as "set." On the other hand, "poco cuajada" leaves me wondering if the eggs might be too raw to be safe to eat. And yes, most people are not familiar with a lot of culinary terms, but that doesn't stop restaurants from using them in their descriptions. As far as "lightly cooked," it's not that different from "lightly set" considering that when an egg is set, it's cooked. Just a matter of preference in terminology.


----------



## elroy

iribela said:


> Just a matter of preference in terminology.


Right!  I think “cooked” is far more likely to be understood by your average diner.


----------



## iribela

elroy said:


> Right!  I think “cooked” is far more likely to be understood by your average diner.


It is an easier to understand word, yes.
And just out of curiosity, I looked up recipes in English and found this: _The dramatic climax of tortilla making comes when the eggs have mostly set and the tortilla is ready to be flipped. _


----------



## elroy

It’s clear there, but as a menu item with no further context, “Spanish omelette, lightly set” would not be clear to me.


----------



## jilar

franzjekill said:


> y ese "poco" me da la idea de que le faltó cocción.


Ese "poco" sirve, en este caso, para formar el antónimo de "cuajada".
Ya que los huevos o están en estado líquido(podríamos asociarlo a crudo completamente)/semilíquido (asociado a ligeramente cocinado sin llegar a solidificar), o bien completamente sólidos. Es decir, o cuajaron o no cuajaron.
Y cuajada sin más equivale a que el huevo estará sólido.

Si un filete te gusta "poco hecho" así lo pedirás en contra de que a otro le guste "muy hecho". Ambos están "hechos"  (cocinados), pero el primero está menos hecho que el segundo.
Un perro lo come crudo sin queja alguna. 

En el huevo no tiene sentido decir "muy hecho/cuajado", porque en el mismo momento que  cuaje ya tiene ese estado, no por hacerlo cuajará más... en ese caso ya se empezaría a hablar de secarlo o quemarlo.





iribela said:


> Estoy de acuerdo con quienes han dicho que 'poco cuajada' no es una expresión que te invite a comer algo.


Los gustos de cada cual son subjetivos y  no deberían influir a la hora de nombrar un  plato.
Yo prefiero un filete "poco hecho" a otro "muy hecho" (uno así me parece comer un trozo de cuero  ). Otros pueden tener otras preferencias, así que el atractivo de un  nombre depende de los gustos de cada uno.
Las ostras crudas que para muchos son una delicia, yo ni las puedo ver.
Y en un restaurante no te ponen en la carta "ostras crudas" aunque así las sirvan. A esos que les gustan las ostras crudas no creo yo que esa forma de presentarlas les pareciese poco atractiva.
¿O acaso el hecho de que aparezca esa palabra, crudas, les llevaría a no comerlas aunque les gusten así?



iribela said:


> _lightly set_.


Sí, esa es la idea que sugiere "poco cuajada". O como dijo elroy, usando "cooked".

En resumidas cuentas, al leer ese nombre el comensal sabe que la tortilla vendrá con su interior poco hecho. El huevo (yema y clara batidas -mezcladas) no estará completamente cuajado y tendrá una textura cremosa (semilíquida).

¡Que aproveche!


----------



## iribela

elroy said:


> It’s clear there, but as a menu item with no further context, “Spanish omelette, lightly set” would not be clear to me.


Just providing one example of how it is used in this context. I understand it would not be clear to you, so you'd likely have to ask, as people often do when reading a menu, about the particulars of the dish. I know if I saw "lightly cooked" I would feel like asking "So, how close to _uncooked_ are the eggs in this tortilla?" One thing that might definitely be done: this thread.


----------



## elroy

iribela said:


> I know if I saw "lightly cooked" I would feel like asking "So, how close to _uncooked_ are the eggs in this tortilla?"


Would you not feel the need to ask that if it said "lightly set"?


----------



## iribela

elroy said:


> Would you not feel the need to ask that if it said "lightly set"?


That's a good point, though we've determined that I'm familiar with _set_, as a culinary term. I'd probably assume the eggs are a bit 'runny,' as has been mentioned here. I guess we go back to preference or experience? But one could also focus on the fact that here "cuajada" refers specifically to the eggs, same as "set" in English. On the other hand, "cooked" can also refer to the doneness of the potatoes or other solid ingredients in the tortilla.


----------



## OtroLencho

Bevj said:


> La mejor opción para mi es 'lightly cooked'.



Eso me suena.  Despues de observarnos (admirado) llegar a ¡*74*! posts había llegado a la conclusión de "soft-cooked", lo que es muy parecido.


----------



## Hulalessar

elroy said:


> Are you reading my posts?
> 
> For the third time now, “over easy” is an established, neutral culinary term in the US. No US English speaker associates the phrase with the “promiscuous” meaning.
> 
> Your word, on the other hand, is a horrible one that many people hate.  It’s ironic that you are criticizing “over easy” for sounding unappetizing while suggesting one of the most revolting-sounding words ever.
> 
> why hate word moist - Google Search


I did indeed read your posts.

I have never queried the meaning of "over easy", nor have I suggested that anyone in the US associates the phrase with promiscuity. All I said was that "easy" can mean "promiscuous" and that to me (and I am not saying to anyone else) "over easy" has a double meaning. It could be a cultural thing as the English (I do not presume to speak for the Scottish, Irish or Welsh) like a double entendre.

On the other hand it is news to me that the word "moist" has acquired unpleasant associations for some. There are lots of English words to indicate the degree of wetness, some of which, such as "dank", definitely imply an associated unpleasantness. As far as I am concerned "moist" can suggest that what is being talked about is not dry and has just the degree of wetness the situation requires. I do of course accept that words are slippery customers and acquire new meanings.


----------



## elroy

Indeed, it’s fascinating how words can be perceived so differently by different people!  I think it’s important to avoid using any unpalatable words (no pun intended) on a menu, which is part of why this thread has gotten so long.

Hmmmm… what about _spongy_?


----------



## SuperScuffer

elroy said:


> I think it’s important to avoid using any unpalatable words (no pun intended) on a menu, which is part of why this thread has gotten so long.


It's interesting that several native Spanish speakers have said that “poco cuajada” doesn't sound very attractive to them, so perhaps the English version doesn't need to be very attractive either.  After all, it's important that the customer knows exactly what they are ordering, even if it could put some people off.

For example, I wouldn't find "raw horse meat" particularly attractive on a menu, but I'd rather know what it was before ordering _steak tartare_.

Similarly if this particular Spanish Omelette is served undercooked or runny, perhaps it's best to tell the customer in advance, rather than have them complain about it afterwards, even if it does put people off from ordering it.


----------



## elroy

Another idea: “not firm”

Like the Spanish, that defines it by what it’s not.


----------



## jilar

SuperScuffer said:


> Similarly if this particular Spanish Omelette is served undercooked or runny, perhaps it's best to tell the customer in advance, rather than have them complain about it afterwards, even if it does put people off from ordering it.


Como expliqué en algún mensaje anterior.

Yo es la única explicación que veo para que aparezca ese "poco cuajada" en la carta.
Evidentemente, mi hermano, por ejemplo, que no le gusta de ese modo, si le apeteciera tomar tortilla, al momento de pedirla le indicaría al camarero que él la toma/pide si se la cocinan más y que venga cuajada. Si no, pues no la pide y pedirá otra cosa.


----------



## iribela

SuperScuffer said:


> It's interesting that several native Spanish speakers have said that “poco cuajada” doesn't sound very attractive to them...


More than not sounding very attractive, I wondered why "poco cuajada" would need to be added in reference to a dish that, I'd like to believe, is made when a customer orders it, as opposed to the restaurant having _tortillas de patatas poco cuajadas_ premade and ready to heat up and serve. With that in mind, if I were the chef or restaurant owner there, I would list _Spanish Potato Omelette, made to order_, and let the customer inquire about or ask for the desired degree of doneness, same as when you order steak (rare, medium, etc.), eggs over easy or sunny-side up, and other dishes you want served to your liking. It shouldn't be a big deal for the chef to let the tortilla cook a little longer for the eggs to set completely. If anything, when someone orders the tortilla and doesn't think to ask, the waiter can provide more details, as they often do.


----------



## elroy

You're right, but our task here is to translate "poco cuajada," whether or not it makes sense for it to be on the menu. 

What do you think of my latest suggestions ("spongy" and "not firm")?


----------



## iribela

elroy said:


> You're right, but our task here is to translate "poco cuajada," whether or not it makes sense for it to be on the menu.
> 
> What do you think of my latest suggestions ("spongy" and "not firm")?


Of course, translation was the task. I was responding specifically to the description not sounding very attractive.
To answer your question, I think "spongy" doesn't tell me the eggs will be runny, just very light, whipped. Now, if the listing included "not firm," I would understand it to mean that the eggs won't be fully cooked. It would work for me. I don't know whether that's a description you're likely to see in a menu, but then again, I never expected to see "poco cuajada" in a menu either!

These are a few explanations from online recipes that refer to firmness (underlined by me):

_- When the eggs start to firm up, place a plate over the pan and flip...

- A perfect tortilla has a firm outer layer that, when sliced, oozes ever so slightly out of shape (as opposed to releasing a bunch of uncooked egg or, worse, being a firm, cakelike lump).

- ...gently slide it back into the pan so the uncooked side can firm up._


----------



## elroy

iribela said:


> I don't know whether that's a description you're likely to see in a menu, but then again, I never expected to see "poco cuajada" in a menu either!


Maybe it works, then!


----------



## Hulalessar

iribela said:


> More than not sounding very attractive, I wondered why "poco cuajada" would need to be added in reference to a dish that, I'd like to believe, is made when a customer orders it, as opposed to the restaurant having _tortillas de patatas poco cuajadas_ premade and ready to heat up and serve.


I would expect a French omelette to be made to order, but not a Spanish one. You cannot knock one up in five minutes and a normal sized whole one is far too much for a person with a normal appetite. I do not what what you do in Uruguay, but here in Spain a tortilla española is often displayed on the counter with other tapas and a slice is cut off when someone wants one. See here: Surtido De Pinchos Y De Tapas En La Exhibición Del Restaurante Tortilla De Las Patatas, Montaditos Imagen de archivo - Imagen de carne, coma: 141861067


----------



## iribela

Hulalessar said:


> I would expect a French omelette to be made to order, but not a Spanish one. You cannot knock one up in five minutes and a normal sized whole one is far too much for a person with a normal appetite. I do not what what you do in Uruguay, but here in Spain a tortilla española is often displayed on the counter with other tapas and a slice is cut off when someone wants one. See here: Surtido De Pinchos Y De Tapas En La Exhibición Del Restaurante Tortilla De Las Patatas, Montaditos Imagen de archivo - Imagen de carne, coma: 141861067


I can't speak for everybody and everywhere in Uruguay, but I certainly have seen this type of tortilla displayed as your picture shows, as well as many other already made food items like pascualina, torta de jamón y queso, milanesas, etc. etc. However, I would not expect the eggs inside a tortilla sitting on a counter to be runny as described in this thread. Also, what happens to the eggs when you heat up the tortilla? Or do you eat it cold? Speaking of a restaurant stating on their menu that the eggs in their tortilla are _poco cuajados_, I would definitely expect that they cook the tortilla to order. The tortilla doesn't have to be family-sized.


----------



## jilar

elroy said:


> What do you think of my latest suggestions ("spongy" and "not firm")


El problema con esponjosa es que podrías hacerla así, esponjosa, pero con el huevo completamente cuajado. Por lo tanto, no sería "poco cuajada".

Esponjoso quiere decir que está aireada o que hay burbujas de aire. Término usual en masas. Puedes hacer un pan esponjoso, una magdalena, o cualquier otro tipo de masa. O los famosos "pancakes" que llevan harina y huevos, entre otros ingredientes.
Pero siempre tendrás el huevo cuajado en este tipo de productos porque si no es así la masa estará cruda. Y eso no lo quiere/busca ningún cocinero.

"Firm", creo que podría traducirse como "mazacote". Aquí el ejemplo que da Google en su definición:
Pasta o masa, generalmente alimenticia, espesa, pegajosa y apelmazada.
"pidió una tortilla y le sirvieron un mazacote de huevo".

De ese ejemplo se desprende que le sirvieron una tortilla (francesa) como cualquiera la puede hacer, esto es, completamente seca, el huevo todo cuajado. Como indiqué antes, esa forma de prepararla no es el ideal de ningún cocinero. Los cocineros son enseñados para hacer una tortilla en la que su interior el huevo esté medio cocinado, poco cuajado o semilíquido. Lo que buscan es ese aporte de jugosidad que no tendría si el huevo cuaja del todo.

En una tortilla no hay harina y es difícil hablar de masa, pero se podría hacer más o menos esponjosa (por ejemplo añadiendo agua carbonatada o con gas - solo para obtener esa esponjosidad porque no es algo típico de su receta) o según cuánto batas los huevos (cuanto más  batidos habrá más aire en ese revuelto).

Pero todo esto no quiere decir que la tortilla salga "poco cuajada".


----------



## jilar

A ver si con esto último queda más claro.

Veo que el diccionario ofrece tres verbos en inglés para cuajar.


*cuajar⇒* _vtr_(líquido: volver espeso) (_milk_)curdle⇒ _vtr_(_blood_)coagulate⇒ _vtr_(_jelly_)set⇒ _vtr_


Supongo que el más lógico, o que puede dar más sentido, cuando hablamos de huevos será SET. Y ningún nativo ha mencionado los otros dos.

Y me viene muy bien comparar la mermelada (jelly) con la gelatina (jelly igualmente).

Bien, la gelatina tiene la textura del huevo cuajado, podríamos decir. Son sólidos aunque tienen cierta flexibilidad.

Y la mermelada es comparable con la textura de un huevo batido y "poco cuajado". La mermelada no está sólida (a menos que la cocines demasiado y hagas que la fruta pierda todasu agua... se hablaría más de confitura o la textura de un membrillo - muy similar a la gelatina).

La mermelada gotea, igual que una tortilla con su interior "poco cuajada". El exterior de la tortilla no, no gotea, como tampoco la gelatina.

A ver si ahora.

Yo diría "lightly set/cooked".


----------



## Nomenclature

swift said:


> “Runny” no suena nada apetecible en inglés.
> 👍🏻 Y se ve que el concepto no es tan fácil de traducir con un solo adjetivo: French to English - omelette baveuse.


Different opinion here. To some people, sure. But I think most people would see it and—if they don't like runny eggs—think "Oh, I like my eggs more cooked. Better avoid that."

I don't know about disgust. I think only a few people would truly be disgusted by it. But to me, it sounds good. I like my eggs runny. (A funny expression I've heard recently: I don't 'yuck' other people's 'yum'.") 🙂

I do think "creamy" is the best translation for a Spanish omelette on a restaurant menu. "Creamy" is commonly used with scrambled eggs in the same sense, so it would be understood and sounds good imo.

If we didn't have to worry about being palatable for a restaurant menu, I would refer to it as the eggs' runnyness.


----------



## iribela

jilar said:


> Yo diría "lightly set/cooked".


Y si miras #64 y #65 verás que esas opciones no han servido para ponerle fin a este hilo.   ¡Creo que es hora de cerrarlo!


----------



## Nomenclature

jilar said:


> A ver si con esto último queda más claro.
> 
> Veo que el diccionario ofrece tres verbos en inglés para cuajar.
> 
> 
> *cuajar⇒* _vtr_(líquido: volver espeso) (_milk_)curdle⇒ _vtr_(_blood_)coagulate⇒ _vtr_(_jelly_)set⇒ _vtr_
> 
> 
> Supongo que el más lógico, o que puede dar más sentido, cuando hablamos de huevos será SET. Y ningún nativo ha mencionado los otros dos.
> 
> Y me viene muy bien comparar la mermelada (jelly) con la gelatina (jelly igualmente).
> 
> Bien, la gelatina tiene la textura del huevo cuajado, podríamos decir. Son sólidos aunque tienen cierta flexibilidad.
> 
> Y la mermelada es comparable con la textura de un huevo batido y "poco cuajado". La mermelada no está sólida (a menos que la cocines demasiado y hagas que la fruta pierda todasu agua... se hablaría más de confitura o la textura de un membrillo - muy similar a la gelatina).
> 
> La mermelada gotea, igual que una tortilla con su interior "poco cuajada". El exterior de la tortilla no, no gotea, como tampoco la gelatina.
> 
> A ver si ahora.
> 
> Yo diría "lightly set/cooked".


I think it would be something like

Líquido = runny
Mermelada = runny/jammy/creamy
Gelatina = jammy
Mazacote = fully set (neutral sentiment)/rubbery(negative sentiment)


----------



## jilar

Que pongan una foto de cómo presentan la tortilla. Y les vale para cualquier idioma.
Tendrán que pensar una solución para los ciegos. ¿Ofrecerles una muestra que puedan tocar?




Nomenclature said:


> I do think "creamy" is the best translation for a Spanish omelette on a restaurant menu.


A mí también me convence.
Al fin y al cabo muestra la textura que tiene la tortilla en su interior, está cremosa.

Otro ejemplo donde el huevo no debe cuajar es en la salsa carbonara original. O en la salsa holandesa.
Si cuajara no estaríamos ante una salsa, a menos que aceptemos que una salsa pueda llevar trocitos sólidos. Si cuajara en una de estas dos recetas notaríamos al comerla que la salsa tiene trocitos sólidos, como si fuera una especie de cuscús o así.


----------

